# Best CAI for 2004 GTO



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Ive read some posts on these forums and have found some helpful information but i am still cloudy on which Cold Air Intake to get for my 04 GTO A4. Ive read people say go with New Era and some say K&N. Ive also read that sometimes when these CAI's are installed you get extra noise? Is it really worth it? If someone can please give me some advice on this matter i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have the KNN just because I like the simple look of it. The open filter does have a slight wistle sound to it but it isn't anything that will stand out.

I know people say they don't do much, and they are correct, but it does enough that you can notice it. Also search for IAT relocate when you do the intake and you will feel a world of difference with less heat soak.

As far as best, it is very subjective. I've glanced over good things about Svede's intakes, but never put any real thought into it since I already have one.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks. i found this CAI on ebay. Its a New era with K&N filter. I might think of buying it if anyone here can let me know if this one works good with my 04 GTO.

New Era Intake System 2004 Pontiac GTO w/ K&N Filter : eBay Motors (item 380204448948 end time Feb-13-10 10:10:00 PST)


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Ive got the AEM Brute force. it has a larger diameter tube than that and it comes with all the hardware, it also has the divider so it doesnt suck in warm air from the motor. It is a littler more money but it look 10Xs better than that.

Ill have to show you on the 27th if you're going to that meet up


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I don't buy for a second that K&N alone gaining that car 17 HP. I have an AEM and got nothing like that in terms of gain. 
The CAI's are all pretty close in the terms of performance. With K&N you have to oil the filter, AEM you don't. IMO go with what your wallet will dictate and don't believe all of the propaganda in the advertising.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I don't buy for a second that K&N alone gaining that car 17 HP. I have an AEM and got nothing like that in terms of gain.
> The CAI's are all pretty close in the terms of performance. With K&N you have to oil the filter, AEM you don't. IMO go with what your wallet will dictate and don't believe all of the propaganda in the advertising.


I have to believe that their claims are exaggerated however I do know that several people that have compared dynoed 12+ HP more with mine (and they all had a better time slips/traps) than they did with their aftermarket K&Ns, LPEs, Volants, 4" Hardcore's, etc. so I wouldn't say they're all the same . . . and before anybody asks you have to really want one because it's a 3+ month wait for one now.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

How many hours are into makeing one?? 
If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rukee said:


> How many hours are into makeing one??
> If you don't mind me asking.


Not at all and I should have mentioned in my previous post that in the sticky section I've written a How-To on making OTRCAIs and anyone can try it. It takes me about 10-12 hours now to make one. Now that is greatly reduced from what it used to as in the beginning I had to do the work to get the measurements, fit it, figure out how to fiberglass, make jigs, develop better methods, etc. I like the satisfaction on DIY. The demand on me just exploded in the last 30 days. Mostly that was due to the perfecting of a LS2 version in November and pretty impressive track results trickling in.

There are several Aussie companies that make OTRCAIs and over there it's just about all any serious Holden guy wants. Unfortunately the good ones are in excess of $500 to get here, don't fit LS2s with hood scoops and are MAFless. It took me a while to figure out that they maybe knew something that we didn't. The reason that there's little difference between most intakes is there is little difference in the basic structure. Most are a filter on the end of a tube. The worst put the filter in a mostly closed box or have greater lengths or bends. Both of those things impeded air flow. If you go to the track and have a Volant do a couple of runs. Now do it again with that pretty lid off and I will guarantee you that you will pick up trap speed. I've seen it several times and it's always been the same. The engine bay is also the worst place to be the primary source for air due to heat.

The reason I know that OTRCAIs do better first was the concept; air from in front of the engine bay is going to be cooler quicker and as straight and short of a path for air as possible. Later I knew that the results were going to be good from testing. 

A word on testing: altho dynos seem to be the desired measure it is in itself an indirect measurement of what the intake is doing. Let me give an example of what I mean. Let's say you want to know how much air pressure there is in a tire. You could drive for a hundred miles and compare gas mileage from another baseline MPG. You could also devise a way to measure the footprint of the tire on the ground and compare that against a baseline. Both are indirect measurements that could be roughly evaluated to determine that the tire may or may not be soft. The direct way would be to get out an air pressure gauge and measure it .

The intake is the same way. HP and traps differences are a result of the intake not the measurement of it per se. It only does 3 things: filters the air, delivers it with as little restriction as possible and does it at as low of temp as possible. There is nothing else that is does (besides maybe bling?). They are directly measurable.

How clean it makes the air is hard to do without complicated methods and equipment but the other two are very easily measured. Air temps with a proper, quick acting IAT sensor can be logged with any good tuning software and the restriction which tells how much air _isn't_ getting into the cylinder can be logged with MAPs (Manifold Absolute Pressure). The local MAP is whatever the atmospheric pressure is that day at the altitude you are at. It's typically 99-102 kPa (kiloPascal) or 29.5-30 inches of mercury unless you're up in the mountains. Turn the key on but have the engine off and note the kPa. That's your baseline.

As you go WOT you've opened the TB blade and removed the major restriction to the manifold. As the RPM rise you start placing the burden of keeping up on the intake. Intakes like the K&N and LPE for instance exhibit a 4-6 kPa drop from ambient pressure above 6,000 RPM primarily due to the length and the 90* bend. FWIW 1 pound of boost is about 6.9 kPa and "negative" boost ultimately costs HP. On my car the OTRCAI in addition to providing cooler air (another whole subject) provides a <2 kPa drop in pressure up to 6,600 RPM. 

If my explanation is hard to follow try this: Negative Boost


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> Ive read some posts on these forums and have found some helpful information but i am still cloudy on which Cold Air Intake to get for my 04 GTO A4. Ive read people say go with New Era and some say K&N. Ive also read that sometimes when these CAI's are installed you get extra noise? Is it really worth it? If someone can please give me some advice on this matter i would greatly appreciate it.


Save yourself a little money and just get a K&N drop in air filter


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LOWET said:


> Save yourself a little money and just get a K&N drop in air filter


then save yourself some more and keep the paper one


----------



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

OTRCAI is going to be the best, If your not into the DIY or want that cold air intake look or have the 04 Ram air hood check the "Trick Flow" intake from Summit Racing its like $180 and its all K&N even says K&N on the intake piping. I found that to be the best deal because it also coems with the heat shroud that helps prevent heat soak, expecially if your running headers. Also personally has the best look its all "Factory Black" rather than gloss black or polished, give a good sound too.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If you want real gains, don't bother with intakes, get FI.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

That's cheating...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> That's cheating...


CHEATING, SMEATING!! Look, if you're more concerned about how much sucking is going on in front of you rather than the blowing then don't hate on those of us that prefer to get blown.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ya, we're comparing apples to apples here and a blower (plus install and tune) and an intake cost almost exactly same amount of money. . . . :rofl:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I knew someone would not see the humor and sarcasm in the reference to FI.


----------



## YellowJackedGTO (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a brand new stainless steel Gravanna cold air intake for sale for the '04. Check the classifieds!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I knew someone would not see the humor and sarcasm in the reference to FI.


I thought mine was pithier and funnier


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Is there a chip installed in the stock air filter in the 04 gtos? Incase i do get the CAI. Still looking by the way.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

I bought a Volant and it basically did nothing to improve performance in a noticable way. So I took the top off the box and cut two sides off the box and basically turned it into a K&N style, now you can hear the whistle when it hits a certain rpm range almost sounds like a puny little turbo. Dont buy a Volant, its really not that great and has problems with pulley rub if you dont tweak it when you put it in and as I found out after its not CARB legal in CA, though they keep telling me that the cert is coming and they will send me a sticker when it does.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

I have an 04 GTO and i really like the look of this New Era Intake System 2004 Pontiac GTO w/ K&N Filter. Im tempted to buy it. Does anyone have or heard of this intake? Ive also been looking at the Volant, AEM Brute Force and the New Era OTRCAI intake. Ive heard lots of good things about the Brute Force. I like the look of the Volant how it has its own box. Im not sure if the New Era OTR CAI is out for the 04 GTO but if it is i would definitely consider that one as well. Can anyone give me some info on these as in what would fit my GTO with the least effort and best results?

New Era Intake System 2004 Pontiac GTO w/ K&N Filter : eBay Motors (item 160429461473 end time May-07-10 11:07:43 PDT)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VOLA...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c53b048fe


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I took the 'heat shield' of my KNN intake and I honestly feel that my car runs better now. Not sure why though...


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

I have the Volant and love it. the box stays cool and it pulls air from infront the radiator.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Volant is probably the best looking and worst performing intake out there. A lot if not all the opinions in this thread are based off feelings and beliefs and not real testing. Anyone with a Volant and that goes to the track can see for their self. Do a few runs and note your traps. Now take that pretty cover off and do a few more. You'll see a couple of MPH increase in trap speeds, an indication of more power. On a stock car you probably won't see a big difference but on any modded car, even just LTs and tune, you'll see it. If you look you can find threads of people that know what they're doing and have tested intakes at the track (not on a dyno which doesn't reflect real world, closed hood conditions) and at the same DA noted differences in them.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I was at a Pontiac show on Tuesday, and I think the guy who pulled up next to me ('05-06 Yellowjacket, not on any of the forums, oddly enough) was a little jealous of mine . He had the K&N and was like DUDE WHERE DID YOU GET THAT? I'VE NEVER SEEN THAT BEFORE. It got me a lot of looks at the last show.

Seriously, Svede's is the be-all, end-all of intakes. It sheds heatsoak like crazy. I can leave the car sit and soak it up to about 110 (highest I've got it so far) on a 65 degree day, and it'll bring itself back down to ambient within a mile of normal driving. That plus MAPs are flat as a table @WOT.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> I was at a Pontiac show on Tuesday, and I think the guy who pulled up next to me ('05-06 Yellowjacket, not on any of the forums, oddly enough) was a little jealous of mine . He had the K&N and was like DUDE WHERE DID YOU GET THAT? I'VE NEVER SEEN THAT BEFORE. It got me a lot of looks at the last show.
> 
> Seriously, Svede's is the be-all, end-all of intakes. It sheds heatsoak like crazy. I can leave the car sit and soak it up to about 110 (highest I've got it so far) on a 65 degree day, and it'll bring itself back down to ambient within a mile of normal driving. That plus MAPs are flat as a table @WOT.


Which intake do you have?


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> The Volant is probably the best looking and worst performing intake out there. A lot if not all the opinions in this thread are based off feelings and beliefs and not real testing. Anyone with a Volant and that goes to the track can see for their self. Do a few runs and note your traps. Now take that pretty cover off and do a few more. You'll see a couple of MPH increase in trap speeds, an indication of more power. On a stock car you probably won't see a big difference but on any modded car, even just LTs and tune, you'll see it. If you look you can find threads of people that know what they're doing and have tested intakes at the track (not on a dyno which doesn't reflect real world, closed hood conditions) and at the same DA noted differences in them.


I felt that way about the Volant when I first saw it, but after taking the box out and seeing how much flow it allows and the tube going to the front the rad I was impressed. Either way It was free as in already there when I got the car and I'm keeping it till I can afford one of yours but the exhaust has to come first.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> Which intake do you have?


In my sig...:cheers


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> In my sig...:cheers


How did i miss that? lol. How do you like it? Is it easy to install? Will it fit my 04 A4? Did you have to remove your radiator cover?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It works great. Installation was fairly easy, you actually have to cut your radiator fan shroud down about an inch - inch and a half for clearance for the intake, not take it off. I want to say Svede's current design is universal, but don't quote me on that. He originally was making them for LS-1's only, and the LS-2 version was a recent development. He sends all the instructions, tubing, and clamps with it, very complete - just like getting one from a vendor. PM him about one, the wait will be a while, but well worth it. Price is pretty even with the other intakes available out there.

I personally needed a tune after installation, because I was getting 6-9 degrees of knock retard on my "stock" tune. I mostly needed a MAF calibration more than anything... now I'm down to 2 degrees KR max in a worst case scenario... I probably need some Volumetric Efficiency adjustments too. I have scheduled a Mustang dyno run in June (local shop is having an open house - 3 pulls for $40) to see if my tuning skeels are worth a damn. :lol: I wish I could take it to the track, but Great Lakes Dragway is about an hour from me, and is a little 'spensive for both participants and spectators.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> It works great. Installation was fairly easy, you actually have to cut your radiator fan shroud down about an inch - inch and a half for clearance for the intake, not take it off. I want to say Svede's current design is universal, but don't quote me on that. He originally was making them for LS-1's only, and the LS-2 version was a recent development. He sends all the instructions, tubing, and clamps with it, very complete - just like getting one from a vendor. PM him about one, the wait will be a while, but well worth it. Price is pretty even with the other intakes available out there.
> 
> I personally needed a tune after installation, because I was getting 6-9 degrees of knock retard on my "stock" tune. I mostly needed a MAF calibration more than anything... now I'm down to 2 degrees KR max in a worst case scenario... I probably need some Volumetric Efficiency adjustments too. I have scheduled a Mustang dyno run in June (local shop is having an open house - 3 pulls for $40) to see if my tuning skeels are worth a damn. :lol: I wish I could take it to the track, but Great Lakes Dragway is about an hour from me, and is a little 'spensive for both participants and spectators.


Everything sounds good except for the cutting of the radiator and wait. How does this compare to the brute force type intakes? As in sound and power?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

No idea. Cutting the radiator cover was no big deal for me... I've deleted a lot of other stuff out that might scare a potential buyer anyway (as if I'd sell it ). Cutting sheetmetal? Probably not, but plastic, who cares. The top lip of the radiator fan shroud/housing is unnecessary. As for the cover/shroud that has the smog & belt sticker, that's long been off the car.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Modding the car no matter what it is, is no big deal for me. It's not an investment and I'm not planning on selling it. For some it is I can see that. 

I would rather keep the radiator shroud on it looks cleaner and I think it would help air flow though the radiator instead of over it. I'm not saying that it would cause problems thats just me.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GM4life said:


> I would rather keep the radiator shroud on it looks cleaner and I think it would help air flow though the radiator instead of over it. I'm not saying that it would cause problems thats just me.


Yah, my engine bay has become pretty utilitarian. Last time I went to a show I forgot to bring my fuel rail covers. 

Next I'm going to attempt to remove the hood liner without destroying it, to at least clean it (salt dust ). IF I can verify that my intake doesn't touch the hood without it (it does now, just slightly), I'll leave that off too.

The wife is like "WTF are you going to do with all those parts? They're taking up too much space." :lol: I want to keep all the stuff I take off, just in case I get purist at some point, or NOS parts become a hot item at some point in the future.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok. So i decided to go with the AEM Brute Force intake but i noticed there are a couple different models for my 04 GTO. Can someone tell me which one is best?


This one...

AEM Induction Synthetic Dryflow Brute Force Air Intakes 21-8016DP


And this one...

AEM Brute Force Intake


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

I think im going with the first one. Part # 21-8016DC
Going to order it soon


----------



## BIGmatt (Jun 8, 2010)

Good call on the AEM dude, I had a K&N Typhoon (never installed and is for sale atm if anyone wants to pm me ) not that it was a bad intake, in fact i never even installed it  I just found an AWSOME deal on the AEM and had to snatch one up. I like various things about both intakes but imo the AEM looks 100 times better and when it comes to these 90degree "CAI" thats the main thing seperating them all, they all bare the same basic design... I saw a guy in VA with a goat, when i pulled em over he had an AEM, after seeing that one it convinced me to get me own, something about the shielding and the actual piping just caught my eye and the SWOOSHing sound it made was great. One thing that bugs me is the filters are actually bright red, not grey/silver like depicted on their site... strange... Hopefully ill install mine tomarow and give an 05' AEM review...


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

BIGmatt said:


> Good call on the AEM dude, I had a K&N Typhoon (never installed and is for sale atm if anyone wants to pm me ) not that it was a bad intake, in fact i never even installed it  I just found an AWSOME deal on the AEM and had to snatch one up. I like various things about both intakes but imo the AEM looks 100 times better and when it comes to these 90degree "CAI" thats the main thing seperating them all, they all bare the same basic design... I saw a guy in VA with a goat, when i pulled em over he had an AEM, after seeing that one it convinced me to get me own, something about the shielding and the actual piping just caught my eye and the SWOOSHing sound it made was great. One thing that bugs me is the filters are actually bright red, not grey/silver like depicted on their site... strange... Hopefully ill install mine tomarow and give an 05' AEM review...


Nice. Cant wait to hear back from you! I should get mine mon or tue. I actually went with the polished version.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Just installed my AEM Brute Force part#AEM-21-8016DP
Sounds nice And looks Awesome!


----------

